# Brano dal romanzo "Il treno dell'ultima notte"  di Dacia Maraini I parte



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

È un treno lento che arranca sulle rotaie. Si dirige verso nord. Amara se ne sta seduta composta, in preda a una sorta di eccitazione sonnolenta. Il primo lungo viaggio della sua vita. Un treno che si ferma a ogni stazione, ha i sedili decorati da centrini fatti a mano e puzza di capra bollita e di sapone al permanganato. Sono gli odori della guerra fredda che ha diviso i paesi dell’Ovest da quelli dell’Est, segregandoli con muri, fili spinati e soldati armati di fucile.
«La separazione ha visto affermarsi un comunismo sospettoso e aggressivo. E dall’altra parte un anticomunismo altrettanto sospettoso e irruente. Alla fine una parte non sa niente dell’altra. Vogliamo raccontare ai nostri lettori come si vive veramente oltre la cortina di ferro? Cosa rimane delle sofferenze della Seconda Guerra Mondiale? cosa del ricordo della Shoah?»
È la voce del direttore del suo giornale che le raccomanda di osservare i dettagli, di parlare con le persone, di rendere conto della vita quotidiana di coloro che stanno nell’Est dell’Europa e poi scrivere. Il direttore è un uomo giovane e bello, completamente calvo. Le ha regalato un sorriso seducente nell’aggiungere che la paga degli articoli sarà bassissima.
«Ma lei, cara Sironi, è all’inizio della sua professione, sa che apprezzo molto la sua chiarezza, ma non potrei dare di più a una neocollaboratrice. In compenso potrà telefonare gratuitamente al giornale e dettare i suoi articoli direttamente ai dimafoni. È la prima volta da anni che le linee internazionali con l’Est funzionano, anche se solo in alcune ore del giorno. Con l’Austria comunicheremo bene, con la Cecoslovacchia e la Polonia, non so. Staremo a vedere. Lei provi. Passi pure in segreteria a prendere il visto speciale per giornalisti.»
Le ha consegnato un foglio con i numeri telefonici delle agenzie giornalistiche italiane nelle varie città d’Europa. Le ha baciato tutte e due le guance con fare paterno e le ha chiuso la porta alle spalle.
Il treno è stato bloccato per ore alla frontiera fra l’Italia e l’Austria, e ora si trova al confine fra l’Austria e la Cecoslovacchia. I militari si sono impossessati dei passaporti e hanno lasciato gli sparuti passeggeri dentro i vagoni chiusi a chiave, al buio, con una sola minuscola luce di servizio.
La locomotiva sbuffa impaziente, pronta a partire, ma è trattenuta da qualcosa di più energico di un motore: la forza oscura e tenace, irriflessiva e ottusa della burocrazia di frontiera. La notte è scesa senza che i viaggiatori se ne accorgessero. Fuori non si sentono che i passi dei soldati. Fa caldo nel vagone sprangato. Con Amara viaggiano due uomini e una giovane madre che tiene in braccio una neonata. Il più anziano fra i due uomini, che indossa una giacca a vento celeste, abbassa a fatica il vetro cigolante. Nell’allungare le braccia mostra ai polsi dei braccialetti di pelliccia.
Una folata di vento fresco entra allegra nella vettura. Amara si affaccia per tirare su col naso un poco di aria pulita. Gli occhi incontrano solo l’oscurità di una notte senza stelle. Lontano, sulla destra, spasimano delle minuscole luci. Un paese? Non si sentono cani abbaiare, né asini ragliare. Sembra di stare sospesi nel vuoto. Un soldato urla. Si avvicina al vagone e batte col calcio del fucile sul finestrino abbassato. È proibito tenere i vetri aperti! Non sono previsti varchi né fessure verso l’esterno su quel treno che tenta di sgusciare, più che da un paese all’altro, da una civiltà all’altra, da una ideologia all’altra, da una mentalità all’altra. Un vecchio treno con pochi passeggeri, una catena di logori vagoni che vogliono forzare le maglie della divisione del mondo. E chi sono questi incoscienti? come osano?
Nel buio, all’interno del vagone appena schiarito da una piccola luce azzurrina, i viaggiatori cominciano a discorrere fra di loro. Dei due uomini, uno è slovacco e l’altro metà austriaco e metà ungherese, parlano tedesco. La donna con la neonata in braccio non capisce che il suo dialetto di Gdánsk.
L’uomo dai braccialetti di pelliccia racconta che va a trovare la famiglia a Kladno. L’altro, con una fila di gazzelle che gli corrono sulla maglia, parla di una figlia incinta che lo aspetta a Poznan. La donna ripete solo un nome: Gdánsk. Culla la sua bambina pallida e silenziosa e continua a mormorare Gdánsk, Gdánsk.
«E lei dove è diretta?» chiede ad Amara l’uomo dalle gazzelle sul petto.
«Birkenau.»
«Auschwitz-Birkenau? E a fare che, se non sono troppo impertinente?»
«A fare degli articoli per il mio giornale. Ma vado anche a cercare le tracce di una persona sparita nel ’43.»
L’uomo dalla giacca a vento celeste non fa commenti. I suoi braccialetti di pelliccia scintillano nella semioscurità. A che serviranno? L’uomo delle gazzelle invece sembra colpito e interessato. «Anche mia madre è morta in un campo nazista, a Treblinka» dice con un filo di voce, rivolto soprattutto a lei. «Il suo parente era ebreo?»
«Non era mio parente. Era ebreo, sì.»
«E lei va da sola a cercare le tracce di un uomo che non era neanche suo parente. Non ha paura?»
«È una promessa che mi sono fatta.»
«Ah!»
In quell’«Ah» c’è comprensione e curiosità discreta. All’orecchio di Amara le parole di lui non suonano pettegole. Le sembrano scandite da una sincera voglia di capire. Lo osserva meglio: un uomo sui quaranta dalle braccia magre, il collo lunghissimo che sbuca come in un ritratto di Modigliani dalla maglia scura senza colletto, gli occhi allungati sulle tempie, gli zigomi alti, la bocca morbida anche se segnata da piccole rughe concentriche. Avrebbe voglia di raccontargli qualcosa del bambino Emanuele e della sua passione per il volo e delle ciliegie che sapevano di selvatico e della malattia e delle lettere e della sparizione. Ma l’uomo in blu, dai braccialetti di pelliccia, la intimidisce.
Sul bordo inferiore del finestrino ogni tanto appare un elmetto militare che scorre lungo il margine del vetro come
il dorso di una testuggine. Prima da destra verso sinistra e poi da sinistra verso destra. L’aria si è rinfrescata nella notte. Amara si copre le spalle con la maglia di lana. Ha sonno. Chissà se potrà dormire qualche minuto appoggiata allo schienale di velluto liso e spelacchiato.
Quando apre gli occhi vede l’uomo dai braccialetti di pelliccia assopito di fronte a lei, la bocca spalancata, le mani abbandonate sulle cosce. La giovane madre continua a cullare la sua neonata facendo un leggero verso con la gola. L’uomo dalle gazzelle che corrono sul petto prende a parlarle piano, la bocca quasi appoggiata sul suo orecchio.
«Ho paura che non mi facciano proseguire.»
«E perché?»
«Il mio passaporto è austriaco. Sono di madre ungherese ebrea e per qualche anno ho fatto il giornalista.»
«C’è scritto tutto questo sul passaporto?»
«Hanno gli elenchi, le informazioni. L’unica cosa che funziona in questo paese sono gli elenchi.» Ha una voce da cospiratore. Eppure il sorriso è canzonatorio. Un ciuffo di capelli bruni striati di grigio, gli scivola sulla fronte. Il suo fiato sa di fichi secchi e anche un poco di vino, come se uscisse da una cantina dove si accatastano botti di rovere e cesti di fichi. C’è qualcosa in lui che le ricorda suo padre: il sorriso timido, i capelli lisci, folti, che tendono a scivolare in mezzo alla fronte, gli occhi di un grigio che dà sul verde. La figura pallida riflessa nel finestrino è serena e accattivante, nonostante il tempo l’abbia segnata con alcune piccole increspature. Ora l’uomo sembra tornato ad assopirsi, appoggiando la testa sul sedile. Ha un’aria così indifesa e abbandonata che viene voglia di proteggerlo. Proprio come la giovane madre in un altro angolo della carrozza sorregge e difende la testa ancora molle della sua bambina di pochi mesi.
Amara dà uno sguardo alla valigia che giace sulla reticella. È logora e ammaccata. Gliel’ha regalata suo padre anni fa, dicendo: «Con questa sono andato a Venezia in viaggio di nozze, prendila!». Lì per lì l’aveva buttata sopra l’armadio, senza degnarla di uno sguardo. Poi però aveva avuto modo di apprezzarla. Le valigie del dopoguerra sono di cartone e si sfasciano subito. Quella di suo padre invece, pur essendo una vecchia valigia di pelle tutta scorticata, è resistente, capace e robusta. Il coperchio
bombato trattiene a stento la roba che ci ha gettato dentro: gonne, maglioni, scarponcini, libri, un pacco di lettere di Emanuele e il suo diario.


----------

